# Limited Edition 2011 Martin Archery Laura Francese Calendar



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

The Limited Edition Laura Francese Martin Archery 2011 Calendar will be available the end of the month. Only 2,000 Available. Pre-order price is $12.98 (Retail $14.98). 

Pre-Order Now. Hurry before they are gone.











Martin Archery


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

if only I needed a calendar....


----------



## crazy horse (Nov 4, 2002)

Hopefully Martin will be sending one of these out to all of us Martin dealers to enjoy. Laura is a super nice lady and yes she can shoot a bow.


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

daver9 said:


> if only I needed a calendar....


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I need, I mean, I'll take two of them. One for the shop and one for the cabin. LOL!


----------



## Legois (Jun 26, 2009)

Chance of finding one as beauty here in brazil: 100%
Chance of that one shooting a bow here: 0.00000008 %
Chance of that one likes me: *-* 4.000.000.000.000 %


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

Pretty girl- she's got a Kate Beckinsale look going on in that pic.


I doubt Kate shoots a bow or hunts/fishes, but that smokin' hot english accent just about makes up for it in my book


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

A small price to pay to look at her everyday.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

JeffB said:


> Pretty girl- she's got a Kate Beckinsale look going on in that pic.
> 
> 
> I doubt Kate shoots a bow or hunts/fishes, but that smokin' hot english accent just about makes up for it in my book


I agree. One of my all-time favorites...


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

JeffB said:


> Pretty girl- she's got a Kate Beckinsale look going on in that pic.
> 
> 
> I doubt Kate shoots a bow or hunts/fishes, but that smokin' hot english accent just about makes up for it in my book


Actually, Kate Beckinsale loves shooting guns. Sadly, target, but still is a slug thrower lover.


----------



## southsoundjeff (Jan 13, 2007)

Calendar Hell!
She's half the reason I buy Martin bows!
(just kidding)
Don't tell my wife......


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

"scuse me, is this jeff's wife? yeah, about that"hunting" calendar he bought..." :tongue:


----------



## urmetz (Sep 29, 2010)

bowhunting cheerleaders rule.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Don't need one now---------Thanks!:eyebrows:


----------



## DoubleLung-Buck (Jan 30, 2011)

Can someone say Lead Doe, truely a great assit to our hunting way of life!


----------



## wildernessflyer (Mar 21, 2004)

Legois said:


> Chance of finding one as beauty here in brazil: 100%
> Chance of that one shooting a bow here: 0.00000008 %
> Chance of that one likes me: *-* 4.000.000.000.000 %


You're right about the 'beauties' in Brazil, also Chile and Argentina....Venezuela, too....some of the most beautiful women in the world nearly everywhere you look in the big cities there. I saw more women as attractive as Laura (and that's super attractive) in one day walking around the Florida shopping district in Buenos Aires then I see in the United States 6 months. At Iguacu Falls, I nearly threw myself over the edge trying to catch one young lady's eye....if there was ever a "Women of South America" calendar, I'd be ordering...and if they were all bowhunters, I'd move there!! Wowza!


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

I met her at the Pittsburg indoor shoot a few years ago, and you NEVER seen camo so attractive in your life I guarantee


----------

